# So. MD Subcontractors



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

Anthony & Associates seeking P/U w/plow and Spreader Subs in Southern MD, Waldorf area. Please reply via [email protected].


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*sub*

What Are You Looking For And How Much Do You Pay Email Me Thanks


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm in Fort Washington area, 13 miles away from Waldorf. I have '87Chevy
1500, converted to 2500 suspension, with a 7.5 meyer max plow. Let me
know if you still need help. Give me a call, cell(240)447-6211

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Thanks to all who responded.*

Thanks to all who responded.

I have subcontracted the help I need at this time.

I am still negotiating contracts and will post for more help and contact those who have responded as the need arises.

Thanks again,


----------

